# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  Russiafreak

## russiafreak17

Hi Bitpicker, ich bin neu hier und würde sehr gerne am deutschen Gespräch teilnehmen. Zwar bin ich kein Deutscher, sondern Amerikaner, aber ich habe vor einigen Jahren fast zwei Jahre in Deutschland verbracht und kann deswegen etwas Deutsch (obwohl es nicht so gut ist, wie ich es gerne hätte). Natürlich lerne ich auch Russisch, also wir können vielleicht eine interessante Unterhaltung führen. Wenn du auch Englisch lernst, würde es mir einen riesigen Spaß machen, dir dabei zu helfen. Ich persönlich wäre ganz dankbar, wenn du meine Posts usw. korrigiertest. Aber das nur, wenn es dir gefällt und du Zeit hast.  ::  
Ich wünsche dir alles Glück beim Sprachenlernen und freue mich schon auf eine Antwort.  ::

----------


## bitpicker

Hallo! Wir können uns hier gerne unterhalten. Man lernt eine Sprache nie aus, insofern lerne ich Englisch natürlich noch, aber ich habe Englisch an der Uni studiert und benutze die Sprache täglich seit über 25 Jahren. Russisch lerne ich erst seit zwei Jahren. 
Dein Deutsch ist sehr gut, in deinem Beitrag ist nichts falsch, ich würde lediglich "also können wir" als Wortreihenfolge vorziehen. Für Deutsch gibt es übrigens ein ganz ähnliches Forum wie dieses, wo ich selber auch als Tutor und Admin tätig bin, die URL steht in meiner Signatur. 
Wie lange lernst du schon Russisch? Und wo in Deutschland hast du gewohnt?

----------


## russiafreak17

Vielen Dank für die Komplimente! Russisch lerne ich schon seit zwei Jahren, aber leider nicht sehr regelmäßig oder diszipliniert. Das will ich aber jetzt ändern, die Sprache ist einfach erstaunlich. 
In Deutschland habe ich in einem kleinen Dorf in der Nähe von Kaiserslautern gewohnt. Und du, sag mal, wo lebst du gerade in Deutschland? Ich vermisse deine Heimat seeeeehr, nach der Schule/Uni möchte ich für die Arbeitzurückkehren.  
Es scheint mir, man kann das Lernen irgendwelcher Sprache niemals wirklich lassen -- ich bin Englischmuttersprachler, lerne aber ständig neue Wörter und Ausdrücke! So ist das bei jedem, finde ich. 
Erzähl mal, was bist du beruflich? Warum lernst du Russisch? Ich gebe zu, ich beneide dich ein bisschen, in deinem Land gibt es mehr Russischsprachige Leute als in meinem. Aber es kann sein, ich habe sie einfach noch nicht gefunden.  ::

----------


## bitpicker

Ich habe unser Gespräch zu einem eigenen Faden gemacht, weil das Grußwort eigentlich ein Sticky ist.  ::  
Wir lernen ungefähr gleich lang Russisch. Ich lerne auch nicht diszipliniert, sondern ohne Kurs und durch Benutzung der Sprache. Ich kann mit Übungen und Lektionen nicht viel anfangen. Ich habe bemerkt, dass so etwas nicht die richtigen Stellen in meinem Gehirn beschäftigt. Ich kann mich auch nicht mit Vokabellisten zum Auswendiglernen beschäftigen. Ich lerne so nur, die jeweilige Übung richtig zu lösen, aber nichts für den täglichen Gebrauch der Sprache. Stattdessen habe ich ein paar Grammatikbücher vollständig durchgelesen, schreibe E-Mails mit Muttersprachlern und lese viel Russisch. 
Ich wohne in Deutschlands kleinster Großstadt, Remscheid. Das liegt ca. 40km von Köln entfernt. Es gibt tatsächlich viele Russen hier, und das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich diese Sprache lerne. Nicht, weil man sich sonst nicht verständigen kann, sondern weil ich zufällig mit recht vielen Russen zu tun habe, da eine Kollegin von mir russische Muttersprachlerin ist und Verwandte von ihr bei mir gegenüber wohnen, deren Söhne wiederum genau so alt sind und in die gleiche Klasse und gleichen Fußballmannschaften gehen wie meine. Wir sind gelegentlich auf deren Familienfeiern eingeladen, und dort wird fast nur Russisch gesprochen. Weil ich eine praktische Anwendung brauche, wenn ich eine Sprache lernen will, und geistige Hobbies bevorzuge, dachte ich mir, dann lerne ich eben Russisch.  ::  Ich habe aber trotzdem nur sehr wenig Sprachpraxis. 
Von Beruf bin ich Computer-Administrator bei einer kleinen Firma, habe aber Englisch und Deutsch studiert.  
Übrigens habe ich ein deutschsprachiges Blog über meine Erfahrungen beim Russischlernen hier: Entdeckungsreise ins Russische - darin sammele ich alle Besonderheiten, die mir begegnen, die aber nicht oder nicht sehr deutlich in Lehrbüchern erklärt werden. Vielleicht interessiert dich das ja auch. 
Und was studierst du?

----------


## russiafreak17

Interessant! Wie gesagt, ich beneide dich sehr, da du so viele Gelegenheiten zu Verfügung hast, Russisch zu üben. Köln habe ich leider noch nie besucht, würde aber natürlich sehr gerne.  
Ich lerne Russisch mit Büchern, CD's, Internet...damit habe ich vor zwei Jahren angefangen. In Deutschland wurde ich zum ersten Mal im Leben dazu ausgesetzt, verschiedene Fremdsprachen zu hören. Darunter habe ich Russisch entdeckt und fand es echt geil, wegen des coolen Alphabets und so was.  ::   
Außer Russisch studiere ich alle normalen Schulfächer (Mathe, Geschichte, Biologie usw.) Neben Russisch studiere ich Literatur (mein Lieblingsfach), interessiere mich außerdem noch für Theater, Kino, Kunst und so was. Ich treffe mich gerne mit Freunden, höre gerne Musik...ein ganz normaler Amerikanischer Jugendlicher.  ::  
Erzähl mal, was machst du gerne in deiner Freizeit?

----------


## bitpicker

> In Deutschland wurde ich zum ersten Mal im Leben dazu ausgesetzt, verschiedene Fremdsprachen zu hören.

 "Aussetzen" passt hier nicht gut. Besser: In Deutschland kam ich zum ersten Mal mit verschiedenen Fremdsprachen in Berührung.   

> Ich treffe mich gerne mit Freunden, höre gerne Musik...ein ganz normaler Amerikanischer Jugendlicher.

 Nationalitäten als Adjektive werden klein geschrieben: ein amerikanischer Jugendlicher.    

> Erzähl mal, was machst du gerne in deiner Freizeit?

 Ich beschäftige mich gerne mit Computern, vor allem mit Linux, bringe mir ein wenig E-Bass, Gitarre und Keyboard bei, lese gerne und lerne natürlich  Russisch in meiner Freizeit.  ::  Ich spiele auch gelegentlich pen&paper Rollenspiele, aber schon lange nicht mehr so regelmäßig wie früher. Und ich habe eine Familie, die einige Zeit bindet...  ::

----------


## russiafreak17

Ganz cool.  ::  Sag mal, hast du schon mal Russland besucht? Ich freu mich schon sehr auf meine erste Reise hin...weiß aber wohl, es könnte sehr lange dauern, bis die richtige Zeit kommt.  ::

----------


## bitpicker

Nein, ich war noch nie dort.

----------


## russiafreak17

Vielleicht anderswo im Osteuropa...?

----------


## bitpicker

Nein, auch nicht. Der östlichste Punkt war Dresden.  ::

----------

